# Just some pics from Today



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

From Around the corner 











Shhh we're hiding she can't see us 



















in this one you can sort of still tell where Roo messed his/her tail up when he broke pieces off when they were in the brooder still










Even Red eyed birds get that awfuul "red eye" effect from the flash and I was a few feet away 










I am no coincided i swear this is the most comfortable seat in the house


----------



## Cockatielmom08 (Sep 26, 2008)

Great Pictures. Your cockatiels are so adorable. I love your playgym on top of the cage. Where did you get it?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

That 4th photo is so cute, what a poser. 

They are all beautiful/cute/pretty/adorable.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

awww little grey (i'll have to search out the names again but if pooh related...he wouldn't be eyeore would he?) has friends this time!!!! he seems to love that seat thats for sure.....they are all beautiful and growing so fast!!!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Cockatielmom08 said:


> Great Pictures. Your cockatiels are so adorable. I love your playgym on top of the cage. Where did you get it?


Pet smart for 19.99 



kimmikefids said:


> awww little grey (i'll have to search out the names again but if pooh related...he wouldn't be eyeore would he?) has friends this time!!!! he seems to love that seat thats for sure.....they are all beautiful and growing so fast!!!


nope he's "piglet" because he's such a piggy when he eats 

it got to the point I have to put their bowl i mix their food in directly in their cage, because they wouldn't sit still to eat any more

and he'd be standing Right in the dish of food Calling to be fed, and begging the other 2 to feed him, which Pooh (the cinnamon Pearl Did feed him and Roo w/out problems I think she enjoyed it) But when Roo finally figured out the bowl = food, he was chowing down on morning and Piglet went over stood right in front of the bowl crying to be fed, got his head right under roo's and lifted his head up out of the bowl crying to be fed - roo was looking all around Like "what am i supposed to do??" got mad screeched at him and went back to eating


----------



## Carrie~Anne (Apr 19, 2008)

What gorgeous birds!!! I'm just in love with your pieds. They are so beautiful!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

hahaha that makes sense that he is piglet then....how cute would that be to watch....


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank you  I took some more a few mins ago but haven't got them uploaded yet 
hopeing to get more before my batteries die yet again


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Here are some from this afternoon

in this one The Pied is trying to figure out how to get on the little horse 









and he gave up lol









Roo decided to see why the others think the floor is so amazing




























here they're watching Sheba (my beagle puppy) playing on the floor - she was overly active this afternoon 










Here they just think she's done lost her puppy mind












And here's one i was just playing around with


----------



## Lisa_Woody (Sep 21, 2008)

Awwww what beautiful babies 

How old are they???

I wish my rescue chick had others to play with , my own tiel doesnt want to know Woody...yet...Im hoping it will change tho as I have now bought a bigger cage for them both to share eventually


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Great pics...


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Lisa_Woody said:


> Awwww what beautiful babies
> 
> How old are they???
> 
> I wish my rescue chick had others to play with , my own tiel doesnt want to know Woody...yet...Im hoping it will change tho as I have now bought a bigger cage for them both to share eventually



the 2 pieds are 3 months old 
the others are 1 1/2- 2 months old 




Tike2 said:


> Great pics...


Thank You


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

They all look so cute together!  Great photos!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank You


----------

